

How Can I Be as Great as Bill Gates, Steve Jobs, Elon Musk, and Richard Branson? - mikek
http://www.quora.com/How-can-I-be-as-great-as-Bill-Gates-Steve-Jobs-Elon-Musk-and-Richard-Branson?share=1
Note that the first answer is by Justine Musk, Elon Musk&#x27;s ex-wife.
======
MichaelCrawford
Read the essays that Musk's ex-wife writes about him.

She does a good job of explaining how to be a billionairre but she makes it
clear that she wouldn't want to be married to another one.

Not long after Jobs came back to Apple, my company - Life Picture of Scotts
Valley, California - hired a bunch of former Apple employees who had resigned.
One of them told me that "Steve Jobs made it easy to quit."

I'd rather be a character in the lord of the flies than ever work at Microsoft
again.

------
argimenes
TLDR; If you have to ask, you never will be. I'd concentrate on being the best
you can be; that way, others will ask how they can be more like you.

~~~
morpheous
My thoughts, exactly.

------
lenlorijn
Why limit yourself?

